

German TV presenter admits faking Varoufakis middle-finger video - xyby
http://news.yahoo.com/german-tv-presenter-admits-faking-varoufakis-middle-finger-044214509.html

======
fithisux
So, Linus Torvalds is a punk

[http://www.wired.com/2012/06/torvalds-nvidia-
linux/](http://www.wired.com/2012/06/torvalds-nvidia-linux/)

wait a minute

[http://www.cnet.com/news/torvalds-gives-nvidia-software-
thum...](http://www.cnet.com/news/torvalds-gives-nvidia-software-thumbs-up-
not-middle-finger/)

I do not know if it is fake. But even if he did, this is about the
administration, not the ordinary German.

i think Germans must think more carefully what is happening with Greece.

IMHO, in Germany happens the same as it happened in Greece. The difference is
time, Germans are before crisis. We are after crisis.

~~~
xyby
It's all fake. Remember Diego Maradona's "Hand of God" scandal?

------
_0ffh
Latest news is that the faking might be faked. The TV presenter in question
has announced to answer that during his next show.

Might be a case of, "Hey look, you can't tell which footage is faked! For the
future, you might want to get you some scepticism regarding video proof!"

~~~
xyby
I think the fake is real and the claimed faking of the fake is fake. It's just
to keep the public wondering and get more people to watch the next show.

------
xyby
The original source is in German:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx-1LQu6mAE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx-1LQu6mAE)

The unedited footage of the finger incident is at 2:11.

